# Visor hair



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

I haven't gotten Lincoln trimmed yet (except for paws and sanitary, and initially near the eyes). He's 5.5 months and I intended to let his hair grow until his puppy coat changed, and then keep him in a longer puppy cut. 

But his visor hair just doesn't cooperate right now! He kind of looks like one of the 3 Stooges, but with longer hair covering his eyes. That or a mop! 

I thought that once it grew out, it would fall nicely off to the sides. Does that truly happen?! Is it just in that middle-length that is hard to deal with? Or if it's falling in his face now, it will continue to do so? 

I've pulled it back a few times (barely able to, especially since we initially had the eye area cut), but my boys don't like when I do that. :wink2:

Thoughts on what to do? When do people typically get the face/head trimmed, or the rest of hair trimmed for the 1st time?

(Included pics of it falling in his face - longer than that now - and when it's brushed into place, which doesn't tend to stay. Also, the picture of the white pup is one I plan to take to the groomer's when we get his first cut, if we plan to cut the visor hair - I like how he still looks fluffy in the face).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I hate to tell you this but almost NONE of them have hair that stays "off to the sides". The show dogs get their hair done JUST before they go in the ring, and the handler usually has a comb or brush in their pocket to sweep the hair out of their eyes again once they are on the table. The rest of the time? ... The fancy show dogs look just like yours! 

There really are only two options. One is to trim it short enough that it stays out of the eyes or let it grow out long enough that you can keep it up. two of mine are in natural coats, and have their hair put up each day, and one is in a puppy cut. (at least for now) I keep her hair short enough that it stays out of her eyes.

As to "when"? That's entirely up to you and how fast your puppy's hair grows. That varies tremendously. When it bothers you, either cut it, or wait a few more weeks so that it's long enough that you can get it up. For most of them, it has to be quite short to keep it out of their eyes. Pixel has a very light weight, puffy coat, so her's stays out of her eyes at a little longer length than the other two.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's Rexy at basically 7.5 months. First pic his hair is down and he has no eyes. To see his eyes I gave to put his hair up each day. He tolerates having his hair up very well. Leo never would leave a ponytail alone so I ended up cutting his hair. Leo has a very light poofy coat with a definite kink in it when wet and Rexy's coat is very silky with a gentle wave. It sometimes is annoying to have to put Rexy's hair up daily yet, at least for now, I think it's a better look on him than a shorter cut. Havanese coats grow everyday for their lifetimes so if a shorter cut is better at one time a longer coat may be better at another. Over the course of 15 +- years you'll have opportunities for lots of Hsv hairstyles!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

I usually have Gracie trimmed every 8-9 weeks or so. By the time she needs to be groomed, she is starting to get "visor hair", too. It just automatically falls forward into her eyes when it gets to a certain length.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I love the natural look of Havs, so I don't mind visor hair or long hair covering the eyes. I think they're adorable with the messy look.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

That's what my gut told me.....that this is how his hair is destined to be. :wink2:

Lincoln has silky and wavy hair, so the visor hair hangs down with a bit of a curl towards his eyes, making it even more mop-like! :wink2:

If I do get it cut, I think I only want to have the very center cut and not too too short. Guess I meed to look for some pictures. 

FOLLOW UP QUESTION - How often do you have the feet, face, and sanitary trim done on your Havs? Trying to determine if I should try to get him into a new groomer before his neutering, since those areas were last trimmed 3 weeks ago and his surgery is in 2 weeks.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok - so getting him bathed at the new groomer's today - and the usual touch ups. But trying to decide if I cut the visor hair or not!!!! Will post pics of what I decide.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TamaraCamera said:


> That's what my gut told me.....that this is how his hair is destined to be. :wink2:
> 
> Lincoln has silky and wavy hair, so the visor hair hangs down with a bit of a curl towards his eyes, making it even more mop-like! :wink2:
> 
> ...


I never let feet go more than 3 weeks. I usually try to do nails weekly, and trim foot hair every 2-3 weeks. Sanitary is more "when they need it". Pixel needs more butt trimming than the other two, because her hair is much finer, and more likely to collect "stuff".


----------

